# samba crashes on reboot, works if restarted

## madchaz

Ran an update on my file server and I am now facing a somewhat ... strange issue. 

When I reboot the server, nmbd crashes on boot. 

If I then restart the service, all is well. 

Checking after a reboot, ps -ef | grep nmbd returns only the grep. After restarting the service, I can see the process. 

Here is the nmbd log from a reboot. 

```

[2014/08/21 10:38:55,  0] nmbd/nmbd.c:861(main)

  nmbd version 3.6.23 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2011

[2014/08/21 10:38:55,  0] nmbd/nmbd.c:690(open_sockets)

```

then from restarting the smbd service. The part at 10:40:46 only appear when I first browse the shares and it works. 

```

[2014/08/21 10:40:23,  0] nmbd/nmbd.c:861(main)

  nmbd version 3.6.23 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2011

[2014/08/21 10:40:46,  0] nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:397(become_local_master_stage2)

  *****

  Samba name server SAIBAMAN2 is now a local master browser for workgroup DBZ on subnet 192.168.27.21

  *****

[2014/08/21 10:40:46,  0] nmbd/nmbd_browsesync.c:351(find_domain_master_name_query_fail)

  find_domain_master_name_query_fail:

  Unable to find the Domain Master Browser name DBZ<1b> for the workgroup DBZ.

  Unable to sync browse lists in this workgroup.

```

I think I could use a bit of help here.

----------

## tomi.e

Did you ever manage to fix this? I had a similar (if not exactly the same) problem. It was caused by the fact that the nmbd daemon requires an active net.eth0 (or whatever you if-adapter is).

I changed two things to fix it:

1. made sure that the net.eth0 process is cold-started

```
rc-update add net.eth0 boot
```

2. changed a setting in the /etc/rc.conf

```
rc_hotplug="!net.*"
```

The solution is mostly based on this topic.

----------

